# need some ideas on aggressive predatory tank...



## mlhunsaker (Aug 30, 2010)

i am wanting to start a new predatory tank for my kids an i. i have had a natural somewhat predatory tank we had warmouth's (2 of them an a bullhead cat) in a 20 gallon let them go in my dads pond when they got bout 5" apiece. we have a betta right now we hand feed bloodworms. kids love him but i want to go back to a big tank. we have had a couple 20 gal community tanks a tank with 2 red tail sharks an a dinosuar eel, then a 20 gal with just guppies,mollies, etc. what i want to know is what kinda of predatory tank will work best in a 20-55 gal setup i want moderate up keep but not way over the top regualr water change,heater etc is fine brackish water would be fine i havent ever dealt with that but im sure i could handle it also i dont wanna 150 dollar fish i was lookin for 30 an under. i just want a couple of fish 2 ro 3 in the tank unless its the bucktooth tetra then i dunno howmany you could have.i talked to couple people on tropicalfishfeeding.com they suggest gsp's green spotted puffers but need brackish water then gradually marine. i seen other puffers but which ones can be staright freshwater? also what about those bucktooths, vampire tetra, pickerel, chiclids, just give me ideas on fish an what kinda care/tank they take


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

African Cichlids, like the various pseudotropheus cichlids might be a good choice. They are active, aggressive, and colorful... and inexpensive for the most part.


----------



## LPUIG73 (Jul 18, 2010)

MediaHound said:


> African Cichlids, like the various pseudotropheus cichlids might be a good choice. They are active, aggressive, and colorful... and inexpensive for the most part.


I like this idea and I'm gonna second this.. A 55 gallon tank with hard water and african cichlids.. Really, with a bit larger tank you might consider even more Lake Malawi cichlids:


----------



## mlhunsaker (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks for he info an pics. thats what my dad suggested he said they vibrant, would be very active, an when they got big i could feed rosies. the largeest picture that is 5 down from top what kind si that one


----------

